# Is there TIVO live customer support for Stream 4K ?



## I_am_not_randy (Oct 30, 2010)

I have owned TIVO products since I think the series one. Never was a need to contact customer support as support was so good right here.

But there are likely way few people with TVO4K streamers, and I got no response to my question about youtube/netflix->
No Netflix or youtube ....

Although loathe to do it, I attempted to contact customer service. Chat starts up, there are a couple of messages, then it closes and asks if I want a email of the transcript (no thank you).

Phoned, and it says Virtual assistant for TIVO 4K, sent me a text with a link, link said site was under construction.

Tried to fill in the email form, and i couldnt slect product until I filled in serial number. I tried serial number from the 4K, and from my premiere series 4, no luck.

Time for a fire stick ?

Thanks....


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

hAVE YOU TRIED PHONE RATHER THAN CHAT? Customer service is touch and go but you might get lucky. Who knows? You may get surprised!


----------

